# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  عادي ................

## محمد العزام

شو صعبه وتتعب وتشقى وغيرك يلقى ...........عادي 
والاصعب ان تبلى وغيرك يعلى ........عادي 

شو صعبه انك تملى وغيرك يشرب ......عادي 
والاصعب ان تهوى وغيرك يلعب ......عادي 





امور كثير بحياتنا بنمر فيها وبتنحل بكلمة عادي 

بانتظار هالامور الي مرت بحياتكم بايامكم باموركم وانحلت بكلمة عادي بامثله كثيرة من حياتنا

----------


## علاء سماره

صعبه تحس حالك بلا قيمه .............  عادي

----------


## مادلين

كل شي بهل حياة عادي    اههه

----------


## محمد العزام

ترتاح ولاد الفراشه وتشقى الملايين ...................عادي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اكيد كل شيء بهالدنيا عادي وعدم شعوري بالفرحة في هيك اوضاع اصبح عادي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ما بتغير شي.... عادي

----------


## (dodo)

كنت متوقعه هيك يصير ... عادي

----------


## Love Permanent

بنت طالعة مع حبيبها وحكت مع امها وكزبت عليها.... عااااادي

----------


## shams spring

شي تمنيته بالماضي كتيير ولما ملكته صار عاااااااااادي

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي لو تشوف الي ماكان الهم قيمه بهالحياة يصيروا احسن ناس عادي

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي لو تسمع كلام معسول وانت بالاخر بينضحك عليك 
عادي واقل من عادي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتشوف الخداع بعينك والكذب والخيانه والسرقه وبتحكي عادي

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شعوب عم تحرق وطنها بكل همجيه وغباء و حكام عم يحرقو شعبهم .. عادي 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي لو يفصل النت معك فجاة ........عادي بس زناخه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

عادي ما يتغير شي عادي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نحن أمه مغرمه بالاتباع في كل شيء
إلا حين يتعلق الأمر بالدين نبتدع !*

عادي أن تصبح هذه المقوله واقع 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عادي توقف حياتك ويلتغى كل شيء مخطط اله بلحظة عادي عادي

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي لو تصحى بيوم وتلاقي حالك محنوق من كل شي 

اقل من عادي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

عادي ما نتفق على مكان نروحه عادي

----------


## &روان&

اصلا انك تنسى الماضي

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي لو تشوف الشخص الي بمثلك بحياتك عبارة عن ازعر واقل من عادي

----------


## &روان&

عادي لو ما اتغديت اليوم   :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

عادي انه يتاجل كل شي

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي انك تقسى على اعز ماتملك

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي اختفاء الوجوه بنفس الوقت وبنفس اللحظه

----------


## دموع الغصون

عادي و أقل من عادي ما نتذكر أمهاتنا لا بـ 21 آذار

----------


## محمد العزام

عادي تضل تردد كلمة عادي بحياتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عادي صار كل شيء بهالدنيا عادي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

عــــــــــــــــادي

----------

